# CAO Sopranos Boss Cigar Review - fagedaboutit



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

please don't whack me but i did not like this stick at all. tar oil aftertaste. burn issue it went out too many times to count. and wrapper was poo...

Read the full review here: CAO Sopranos Boss Cigar Review - fagedaboutit


----------

